# Anyone use an ultrasonic mist maker in their cauldron of punch?



## childofthenight (Aug 24, 2007)

sounds cool! great idea! I'd use a plastic ladel though. also the mister kinda leaves a little bit of condasation might get stickey with punch, i'll try and let you know.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

I think I'm going to try to put the mister in between the bowl (it's really the plastic top of a cake holder) and the inside of the large cauldron.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

We have two of those things and have never been able to use them in a way we'd like. They didn't work with the punch but did work with water. We had to set them up high in the cauldron for the mist to work (just slightly below the water surface). If you get one and find a way to get a cool effect, I hope you share how you did it.

MsM


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

You need to buy one that comes with a float for the mister. This way the mister is always at the top of the water level for the best results.


----------



## colmmoo (Jul 23, 2005)

coblerx4 said:


> You need to buy one that comes with a float for the mister. This way the mister is always at the top of the water level for the best results.



Thanks, everyone, for the tips! 

Doesn't the mister have to be submerged in water to work?


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

No, it will work best right at the surface.


----------



## Haunter (Oct 12, 2005)

Interesting idea about using the mister with a float.
Just be sure to get a mister with a splash guard or otherwise it will a big mess outside the cauldron.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

My misters didn't come with a float. Where can I get one? And if you let it float, won't that thing dry out that's not suppose to dry out? Sorry can't think of the name of it but its a small round thing that fits into the mister and the instructions said to keep it wet at all time.

MsM


----------



## halloween house (Sep 4, 2006)

My mister is a large one made for a pond. It had a option for the floater. It looks like a large donut and allows the mister to stay at the top and still have a liitle water on it.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

Yep, the pool ones with the float are the way to go. I'ld imagine it's possible to designe a float for the others to hold it just down far enough. And they get touchy with anything added to the water, so punch, etc is probably a no-go. I had a huge corroded copper cauldron I wanted one of those to feed (more because I didn't want to cut out the bottom to fit the hose from the fog machine), and just the corrosion was enought to taint the water to where the mister just didn't work as well as normal.


----------

